

Ask HN: good business cases of AI? - sdrinf
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1050696/the-business-of-artificial-intelligence

======
jacquesm
The examples given in the article are very limited domain systems, nothing
that I would classify as AI (adsense, adwords, search and email
classification).

That's nothing but procedural programming and scoring systems.

A real example of AI to me would be the use of NN in medical diagnoses.

